# Poljot Strela



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

(Hakim's picture from when I bought it from him)

The subdials on my Strela aren't as recessed as they appear to be on most others that you see. Also they don't have that "ripple effect" that others seem to have. Are there different "correct" versions around (I think we all know that thet were issued in far higher numbers that the limited edition of 500 suggests)? If there are slightly different versions around, is mine a later re-issue? Possibly different if it's Poljot International as opposed to the standard Poljot issue?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ho again Phil,

That looks nice in white, only seen pictures of the black one, but I can see what you mean, the sub-dials don't seem to be as recessed as the ones on the black model from the piccies I've seen.

Slightly (but not fully) OT, as a newbie, I found the Poljot site, and even they are complaining about Poljot / [substitute your choice] models. So it's all a bit "My bread's better than your bread"?









How many Poljot companies are there? and who makes what using what?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Do a Google for "Strange Strela ReIssue" - this gives a bit more detail.

Based on what I've read my Strela is just one of a number of slightly different "limited" editions that were issued though perhaps you Ruskie experts may be able to confirm this?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Compare....

Mine are silver, both pics are the same watch. There is no great mystery here, they just made them different.


----------



## pacifichrono (Dec 4, 2005)

My black model:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

philjopa said:


> (Hakim's picture from when I bought it from him)
> 
> The subdials on my Strela aren't as recessed as they appear to be on most others that you see. Also they don't have that "ripple effect" that others seem to have. Are there different "correct" versions around (I think we all know that thet were issued in far higher numbers that the limited edition of 500 suggests)? If there are slightly different versions around, is mine a later re-issue? Possibly different if it's Poljot International as opposed to the standard Poljot issue?


Mine is just like this one, a slightly later version of the example with recessed dials. As far as I can guess that gave them a green light to do a run of another 500. If they keep selling no doubt we may see some further tinkering. I like my Strela though, had it almost a year now with no problems.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...ooohhh! that black one is nice









off to count he Christmas money


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Really nice photos - will have to re-do mine come the New Year and some spare(!!!!














) time.

I've been fortunate enough to grab a pair over time..........


----------

